# Truck/ trailer light tester.



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We've got a 16/18 or so nonsemi-trailers plus I'm buying more. I'm looking for a box of some sort to plug in and activate circuits.

It's a pain in the ass to keep testing with a truck, do you guys have any recommendations?

I've made one for testing our semi trailers but now I would like to buy for 7 round, and 4 pin and the odd ball 6 round.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought 1 of these at an auction for $25 and love it but wouldnt pay $300 for it.
https://www.etrailer.com/Wiring/Hop...MIzLOq49m73wIVBAVpCh34oQ4CEAQYAiABEgKtVvD_BwE


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

We build trailer testers. I can post some pictures when I get back to the shop on Thursday


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My onsite rrepair guy made his own


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bought one of these a few years ago.

https://ipatools.com/products/9101-ranger-mutt-trailer-light-tester.html


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bought one of these a few years ago.
> 
> https://ipatools.com/products/9101-ranger-mutt-trailer-light-tester.html


Cigarette plug to two prong? Is that to plug into the truck inverter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Cigarette plug to two prong? Is that to plug into the truck inverter?


No silly...that's to test my Meyer plows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> We build trailer testers. I can post some pictures when I get back to the shop on Thursday


On Thursday....most places took Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> On Thursday....most places took Monday and Tuesday.


And us, Wednesday. Be jealous


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> On Thursday....most places took Monday and Tuesday.


Probably a union shop


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Probably a union shop


If it was union, we'd be getting paid for wednesday. Or Monday


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> If it was union, we'd be getting paid for wednesday


You need to re negotiate your contract.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> You need to re negotiate your contract.


Technically I do get paid cuz I'm on salary. But I'll pass your suggestion on to all the rest of the guys.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Technically I do get paid cuz I'm on salary. But I'll pass your suggestion on to all the rest of the guys.


The town guys here are off till Thursday. The one guy was praying for snow for Christmas, they get triple time if they get called in today.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> The town guys here are off till Thursday. The one guy was praying for snow for Christmas, they get triple time if they get called in today.


What about the other holidays that happen during snow season?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

With no snow, just take the week off no one will notice.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about the other holidays that happen during snow season?


Not sure, probably double time. They are all under paid if you ask them


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Any other leads?

Post some pics of the home made boxes

Our calendar year end last Saturday.....guess how many hours I clocked for the year.....?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Any other leads?
> 
> Post some pics of the home made boxes
> 
> Our calendar year end last Saturday.....guess how many hours I clocked for the year.....?


I'll get you a picture tomorrow,
Has two boxes
Setup on an old dolly.
Each circuit is on a switch, each switch has a light in the box to confirm it's on. Connections are soldered to ensure a good connections. Has a 7 way round truck side, pretty sure there's an adapter for 6, and use an adapter for the 4 flat.
Access to the battery is important because you'll want to charge it?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Here are the photos of the tester we use ourselves, and the portable unit we make to sell


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.uniquetruck.com/category/868/trailer-testers


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bought one of these a few years ago.
> 
> https://ipatools.com/products/9101-ranger-mutt-trailer-light-tester.html


That thing is great, small, has its own battery.. Been using one of them for years.


----------



## MikeAdams (Oct 31, 2019)

I have many trailers I use for my business and recreation. A while back I bought a Trailer Tester from that tests both the lights and brakes...the tool is so convenient to use and has saved me a bunch of time. I got the model LT45. Here's a link to their site.
https://light-tester.com/


----------

